# Suggestions for quiet hen night celebration?



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Help! I need some suggestions. My best friend is getting married in August, and I've arranged a quiet evening meal get-together for our group of 5 friends for her. She's having a  very small wedding (just her, her parents, his parents, plus her 2 little girls) for her own personal reasons and because her dad is very ill with alzheimers and she doesn't want a big day. Hence none of us are going.

I am assuming she only wants a quiet hen event (if she wants one at all), hence organising  a meal. However, she's been through a lot with both her parents being ill over recent years, and now her dad so I feel we need to give her a bit more of a celebration to distract her mind for a bit, as her fiance tells me she's close to melt down.

I need some suggestions please for a great girlies together kind of thing to organise.  She definitely wouldn't want the traditional stripper/ saucy night out dressing up kind of thing.  We're a fairly quiet and non-gregarious bunch. The only thing I can think of is one of those 'paint your own pottery' evenings because we're all old school friends and also we're pretty arty/crafty people. But that doesn't really do it for me in terms of a meal out as well.

Any fantastic ideas please??
Many thanks
Desert


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

How about a beauty evening? They come to your house & do various treatments such as massage? Or maybe a day pass for a spa & have a meal in the evening?

Might not be to everyone's taste but we had a girly night with tarot card readings which was great.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I wanted a quiet night out for my hen night. My Best friend organised it but enlisted help from my girl guiding friends. 
I ended up being dressed up in a short mini skirt, strappy top and veil all decorated with all manner of things including blown up condoms and L plates and balloons. I have to say even though I felt a prat I had the most fantastic evening out going. None of us were drunk, just merry. 
We had a meal out a a very nice and posh restaurant in the nearest town. I really wasnt sure if they would let me in dressed as I was but they  joined in the fun. We then went on to a pub and had a quiet drink.
I got covered in confetti on the way home and made a trail all the way downt the road that could be seen for weeks and every man we passed was made to kiss me. We even had a guy who had to seeek permission from his wife first, which kept some of the girls entertained all night  I think they need to get out more!

I had been under so much pressure in the preceeding weeks, i'd had a major fall out and blow up at my sister, and DH called a family conference to air it. 
I have to say that my hen night far from being overwhelming, let me let my hair down and enjoy the moment.

This was my second wedding and I didnt have a hen night on my first one as I didnt want a fuss. I now wish I had made the most of the moment and done it.

ASk your friend what she wants, you may be suprised

Chris


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I think a pamper day/evening is a good idea. Like professor waffle said, you can get therapists over to your house or some salons do hen packages to make things a bit more special. I guess it depends on how many of you there are.

Sparkles xx*


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

sis was same, didn't want outrageous night out, we done Hen in Black everyone in black suits and sunglasses. Very effective and classy!  

How about a cocktail making evening, have a look on the internet and see if any available in your area, or a disco bus. Pamper day sounds great as well


----------

